# grrr



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,While since ive posted but today my ibs was more than i can handle. And this isnt the first time lately its been horrible. Its getting unbareable. But other than the pain and constant BM's, i have extreme naseau. I mean i have anxiety really bad, and i know i have this strange fear of throwing up in public ( dont ask why, couldnt tell ya lol) but lately this naseau feeling is overpowering me. Im afraid to go out because i feel so sick. I cant tell which one is affecting the naseau more-the ibs or anxiety. I think its a mix. But its making it hard to go out and enjoy myself. Im only 18 and this just sucks.so just a little rant


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Are you being treated for your anxiety? Getting that under control should help the IBS a bit. Try researching relaxation breathing techniques. I know when my anxiety is bad taking time out to do some breathing exercises helps a lot. Have you talked to your doc about your nausea? Is it constant? After meals? Have you tried taking something like a Gravol? Does that help? If it does, prehaps you can ask your doctor for a prescription to help with it.


----------



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

try yoga, you have no idea how much it helps.


----------

